# State Fair



## jim_R (Jan 11, 2005)

SweetBettyBees,

Based on our experience last year at the New York State Fair:

1. Use only glass jars, never plastic. We lost one point (and first prize) by using plastic for one of our entries. The judge claimed the plastic bottle(s) was scratched. This might be obvious to some, but it wasn't to us. Lesson learned.

2. Enter more than one color class to increase your chances. I entered one class, my wife entered another class under her name (two entries).

We also triple filtered the honey using #1000 grade (?) nylon mesh from Betterbee. I think they sell something now called an "XX-Fine Strainer Bag".

I suppose you could also get a refractometer but we didn't, and ours came out fine.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Read the rules.
Re-read the rules.
Read the rules again.
Think about the rules.
Review the rules yet again.
Sleep on it.
Revisit the rules again.

Did I mention that reading the rules
with care is a very good idea, and that
the overwhelming bulk of honey-show success 
is packaging and presentation, with almost 
no points at all being given for how the 
honey tastes?

Ooops, almost forgot - read the rules!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Jim's right. I am working towards becoming a judge and helped steward a couple shows and you would be surprised how many people obviously haven't read the rules. If the rules call for a 3 jar entry, enter 3 jars not 1 or 2 (this happens a lot). Most rules will disqualify an entry for being over 18.6% moisture -- and every entry is checked with a refractometer. But every entry I've seen that was disqualified for moisture had at least a hint of fermentation odor.

The real key is cleanliness. There should be no lint, fingerprints, honey on the inside of the lid, etc. I've seen entries with rust on lids, smudges on bottles, etc. Don't use windex -- that smell will linger forever on the jar and will mask the aroma of your entry. Consistency of fill is also very important -- should be up to the bottom edge of the lid.

You should also check the clarity of your honey. A flashlight shown through the bottom of a bottle will reveal sugar crystals, air bubbles, etc. Fill your jars early and overfill a little so you can continuously remove things that float to the top.

I could go on, but check out this website.

http://www.metroatlantabeekeepers.org/suggestions_for_showing_honey.htm 

If you think you have great tasting honey, enter the "black jar" category. Your entry is put in an opaque container and is judged ONLY on taste. As you might expect, it is quite subjective and has created some heated discussions amongst judges.









[ August 09, 2006, 08:46 PM: Message edited by: GaSteve ]


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

That link didn't work, but this one should.

http://www.metroatlantabeekeepers.org/PDF/SUGGESTIONS%20FOR%20SHOWING%20HONEY.pdf


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks for the link!

Even though I took the Purple ribbon at the county fair and was recomended to enter the state fair next month, I think it is going to be a much stiffer competition.

I may as well enter as I will be working the fair at the club exhibit. It looks like a lot of effort, still, it should be fun.


----------

